# 07 altima pulling service engine code...



## mferg02 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys just need some help in manually pulling the code for why my service engine light is on. I looked online before and a couple site say to do the following.
-push button twice for on position (push button start)
-wait 3 seconds (everywhere says that only the service engine light will be on once your car does a system check which mind still had a lot of lights on like oil, brake, among other light still lit)
-press accelerator down 5 times in 5 seconds
-wait 7 seconds
-press and hold accelerator down for an additional 10 seconds til service engine light starts to blink

Now i did this and i did tried multiple times, i even downloaded a stop watch app to time myself to see if maybe my timing was off. Nothing i tried worked whatsoever. Any idea if maybe there is a different method with the 07s or what im doing wrong? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How to Switch Diagnostic Test Mode

NOTE:

It is better to count the time accurately with a clock.
It is impossible to switch the diagnostic mode when an accelerator pedal position sensor circuit has a malfunction.
Always ECM returns to Diagnostic Test Mode I after ignition switch is turned OFF.

HOW TO SET DIAGNOSTIC TEST MODE II (SELF-DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS)

Confirm that accelerator pedal is fully released, turn ignition switch ON and wait 3 seconds .
Repeat the following procedure quickly five times within 5 seconds .

Fully depress the accelerator pedal.
Fully release the accelerator pedal.

Wait 7 seconds , fully depress the accelerator pedal and keep it for approx. 10 seconds until the MIL starts blinking.

NOTE: Do not release the accelerator pedal for 10 seconds if MIL may start blinking on the halfway of this 10 seconds . This blinking is displaying SRT status and is continued for another 10 seconds .



Fully release the accelerator pedal. ECM has entered to Diagnostic Test Mode II (Self-diagnostic results).

NOTE: Wait until the same DTC (or 1st trip DTC) appears to confirm all DTCs certainly.


----------

